# Virginia Camping



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone interested in camping with us from Friday April 15 - Sunday April 18, call Newport News City Park Campground. The sites are large, level and inexpensive. The International Children's Festival is in Hampton, 10 minutes away, all day Saturday, so the kids will love it. We'll be there and hope to see you. I'm in site A-7.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

samvalaw-
Would love to go, but... at 1742 miles, and 26 Hours at best.







Just don't think I can fit it in. Keep waiting for the weather to imporove in Colorado so I can get out.

Have fun!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Change of plans. Going to King's Dominion up near Richmond. See you there!


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

samvalaw said:


> Change of plans. Going to King's Dominion up near Richmond. See you there!
> [snapback]31381[/snapback]​


I have to tell you that we would love to go, but not that weekend. We just went through the Virginia's on our way home from Myrtle Beach and thought that it would be a great area to camp in some day. It's about 6 hrs away and would be in our range for a long weekend or more! Any ideas on campgrounds with some scenery would be appreciated!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

For Hiking, biking and just nice relaxing large sites with trees and nature, Newport News City Park is a great place. We enjoy the spacious sites and abundant hiking trails.


----------

